# Trouble with bevels in Google Sketchup



## trickae (Jun 28, 2011)

I'm trying to modify an Ibanez Jem on Google Sketchup by trying to add RGD arm bevels and RGA horn bevels. I've looked at a number of tutorials but can't seem to do this. 

I know I have to use the offset tool but I can't modify the curves that I pull away. Does anyone know how to do this?

How about stretching the neck by a fixed number of units? (25.5" to 27.5" for example?)


----------

